# GSW trade Bellinelli for Devean George



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Link



> The Golden State Warriors have agreed to trade Marco Belinelli to Toronto for Devean George, league sources tell Y! Sports.



Wow basically gave him up for nothing. Toronto's got some deadly shooters on that team.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

This Is Awesome


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The thing is Belinelli was never going to play over Maggette, Jackson, Ellis, Azuibuike, Morrow or Curry. I mean Golden State is loaded on the perimeter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I expected him to be moved but not for crap, they didnt even get a 2nd rounder out of it. Wasted pick.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Good deal for the raps


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

BC for Primeminister!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

BC strikes again lol ....I swear this man can turn water into wine


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Is Bellinelli any good? Because I have never heard of him before.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Is Bellinelli any good? Because I have never heard of him before.


:|


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

WOW

How in the world did BC turn Devean George in to Bellinelli!!?? That makes absolutely no sense to me ... whatsoever. Bellinelli was awesome last summer league and was highly praised. I guess his defense wasn't that great ...? I don't know, help me out here. Is George's expiring contract that valuable ? Now we have a good offensive/defensive combination ...

Jack/Derozan/Wright should be good defenders
Calderon/Bellinelli/Turkoglu should be good offensive players

and then you have 3rd stringers like Douby and Ukic that can ball. 

Delfino still would be great to have, but at this point, I think we are as good as set. 

Good for chemistry too .... Bellinelli and Barganani - the italian mob is here. 

Seriously ... i'm shocked at this trade. There must be some catch towards Bellinelli. He must have like a hidden injury or something. Even if he's low in depth charts, this kid is worth more.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I take this as a scathing criticism on Bellinelli's career.

At least Bargnani has a playmate now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bellinelli has had some terrific games...Offensively at least.He's had a few games where he was absolutely unconscious.Defensively the guy is a sieve,but it's not like GSW really focuses on that.He didn't get a lot of time because the Warriors had a lot of guys in front of him.If that's all GSW wanted I'd have liked to have seen him in Charlotte.He might be able to compete for the starting job there.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's a nice highlight. This guy can shoot the ball, but is not just a shooter. 
http://video.google.ca/videosearch?...F-8&sa=N&tab=wv#q=belinelli+stats&hl=en&emb=0

Summer League Highlights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kPR3D0yUyw

Stats from that summerleague:
http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/players/index.jsp?player=marco_belinelli


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I literally can't believe the Raps managed to do this. I mean, maybe even if a second rounder was involved. But JUST Devean George? That's impressive.

I think it's safe to say that this years squad will be much improved over last years. And if they don't have great chemistry, they will at least be fun to play with in 2k!


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

damn... can't wait the season to start!
how many europeans do we have though?
jose, turk, rasho, belinelli, bargs, roko

do we have the most white guys out of all the nba teams?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully he will see more time on the floor.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

BC strikes again!
awesome move. george was dead weight anyways and we basically got MB for free!


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

What in the world does Golden State see about Devean George? Old guy with an expiring contract ... for... Belinelli who is young, has a contract with a TEAM option next year AND at the end of it all would be a Restricted FA. 

I still find this to be a joke. Maybe it was really a joke from the GSW GM. April fools on end of july ?! I wonder if he lost a bet with BC and this is how BC gets repaid ... hahaha.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it might have something to do with Bellinelli's desire to come to Toronto. GS probably told MB that they weren't going to keep him and asked if he had a preference. 

If Delfino comes back we are pretty deep at the wing positions. I think Bellinelli will go nicely with DeRozan in the 2nd unit with Jack at the point.

My projected rotation next year

Bargnani
Bosh
Turkoglu
Delfino
Calderon

Nesterovic
Evans
Bellinelli
DeRozan
Jack
Ukic

Pops and Antoine Wright will likely fight for that final roster spot.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Bargnani and Belinelli Vs Canada from a few days ago 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFDJTGRT-RE



changv10 said:


> Delfino still would be great to have, but at this point, I think we are as good as set.


Think so too, I feel this was BC plan B since I've been reading that Carlos is playing hardball with the contract talks


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

dayum... doesn't Belinelli remind any of u guys of Rip, the way he works off the screens and shoots? He's looks like a pretty effective off-the-ball player. Hope he becomes our version of rudy fernandez

oh and his shot looks really wet


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Mr_B said:


> Bargnani and Belinelli Vs Canada from a few days ago
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFDJTGRT-RE
> 
> Think so too, I feel this was BC plan B since I've been reading that Carlos is playing hardball with the contract talks


To be fair, they are playing Canada in this video.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This might be better than getting Delfino. It's certainly cheaper. Why the hell did the Warriors just give him away? Strange...


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

> Belinelli/DGeorge take: Nelly hated Marco's game. Devean, small-ball PF or pine. Tor gets free look @ young shooter/clever flopper on D.about 4 hours ago from web


Not sure why Nelly hated his game. His style of play seems to fit his system pretty well imo.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I literally am still in a little bit of shock. 

I saw the thread title in the Raptors forum and thought 'Dang! Belinelli has been traded elsewhere for cheap' then boom I clicked and saw the beautiful name of Devean George. 

This is just sweet as a nut. George was nothing on this team and nobody even wanted him around and out of no where BC brings in MB to tag team with Bargs. 

Chemistry is going to be off the chart with this team next year, we might see our kids playing hard ball and showing some heart.... Finally!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this will go down as one of the best trades in recent raptors history. absolute steal. who would have thought devean george's expiring would be so valueable to teams.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

This still doesn't make sense. I could have sworn this was a joke til I saw the link. And I do believe Belinelli is also expiring anyways?!

This IS better than getting Delfino IMO.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

-James- said:


> This still doesn't make sense. I could have sworn this was a joke til I saw the link. And I do believe Belinelli is also expiring anyways?!
> 
> This IS better than getting Delfino IMO.


We have a team option on MB for next year and then RFA rights on him the year after that. 

I'm not a fan of Delfino but I'm not sure how you see this as being better? MB doesn't add strength to our starting core so it looks like DD will have to start at the 2 from the get go. Delfino atleast brought some defense with him and MB is a sieve. They both shoot the lights out on any given night. 

I am jolly we didn't sign Delfino to some ridiculous 4 year contract that we would regret next spring though.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Found the reason. We are giving 'cash considerations' by which we give them George and pay out his salary. So basically they got money in return. Any team with money would have been able to get him. We are lucky. 

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/07/30/golden-state-sends-marco-belinelli-to-toronto-for-devean-george/


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> We have a team option on MB for next year and then RFA rights on him the year after that.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Delfino but I'm not sure how you see this as being better? MB doesn't add strength to our starting core so it looks like DD will have to start at the 2 from the get go. Delfino atleast brought some defense with him and MB is a sieve. They both shoot the lights out on any given night.
> 
> *I am jolly we didn't sign Delfino to some ridiculous 4 year contract that we would regret next spring though.*


This is why I prefer Belinelli to Delfino. Don't get me wrong, I was a fan of Delfino when he was here but I'm sure he would command a contract worth about 3-4 mil a year. With Belinelli we get a player who can knock down open shots at a much more reasonable contract PLUS we have that team option. 

Also, I think signing Delfino would have stolen minutes from Derozan. With Marco we are not obligated to give him any kind of playing time that would take away from Demar's.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As for why GS got rid of him, they have 3 or 4 guys who are just as dangerous from the perimeter, and maybe they are also thinking of keeping CJ Watson. Its just they should have gotten a pick out of this.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, I fully understand GS's logic in this trade, I just think their asking price should have been a little higher.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

OK I think n Delfino reason B.C made this I've heard Delfin asking between 5-6 mill a year.
I think with this move we are set, I feel Pop's and UKic battle for last roster spot

Roster
Calderon
Derozan
Turkoglu
Bosh 
Bargnani

Bench
Wright
Jack
Evans
Nesterovic
Bellelini
Ukic
On the bubble
Banks
O Bryant
Ukic

Wright and Demar split back up time at the 3.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

credit to BC, always keeps the fans satisfied and excited


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

this makes the 2 second rounders for defino sit better with me since we traded picks for a guy that just left after a year.. and thats maybe the reason why GSW didnt ask a 2nd because it'll be several years down the road and didnt have the patient to wait? haa.. whatever the reason we got MB w/o losing anything.. so thats a steal in my books!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

@kirk: yes this trades definitely makes up for the delfino blunder a bit. i haven't exactly been pleased by BC's moves with the raps but this one i tip my hat off to him.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

This will be an interesting move to follow. We could have just landed a great piece going forward, or we may have gotten career 5th guard in the rotation. 

Will Belinelli turn into a Roger Mason (ex Raptor), or will he be a Kareem Rush (Drafted by Raptors)? I hope it will be some combo of Mason, it took him a few years to find his role, but now he has settled into being a valuable player on a very good team. If Belinelli could become that I would be pleased.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Belinelli is a nice player on offense but he's an absolute sieve on defense. You guys seem to be forgetting that Delfino plays pretty decent man to man defense on the wings, something we lack terribly this year. 

Seriously, we might be the worst defense club in the league this year. Between Calderon, Turk, Bosh and Bargnani, our defense and toughness is going to be atrocious. Even if Bargs' defense has improved, it's not by any means anything to write home about. We're slowly trying to become the Phoenix Suns during the D'Antoni years it feels.

Nice trade though.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It has been reported that Delfino likely won't sign with Toronto. He is asking for more than 5 mil a year and we just don't have that much money any more.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

delfino would be a terrible contract at 5mil. he's a guy we can certainly use but 5mil?

oh, and in my opinion, belineli is already better than roger mason. mason had a nice season but belineli is a more complete player on offense than mason. belineli is just as good, if not better than mason at shooting from beyond the arc, and he is the better passer, despite mason originally being projected as a pg. neither are great defensive players.

i really don't mind belineli's defense on this team. he's basically meant to come off the bench at 2/3 for 22minutes per game and provide some instant offense. obviously we're not going to put him in any defensive assignments, leave that for derozan.

and while i don't think this is a great defensive team, i think as long as they play with an effort, they can win games. hedo turkoglu isn't known as a great defender, but this is one of the biggest guys in the league at sf with good mobility, length, and strength. he's not making any all-nba defensive teams but he's actually a competent defender. the rest of the team isn't that bad at defense either. bosh and derozan are good defenders, calderone is decent, and bargnani's post defense has been improving, so i'm hoping they surprise us next year. jay needs to preach defense because i think these players are all capable of at least making us an average team on D(15-17th in the league). if jay coaches like he did last season then yeah, we'd be the worst defensive team in the league again.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, BC must be able to suck a mean dick or knows somebody that can for him to pull of deals like this. BC has been working his *** off this offseason.

Now let's see what he can do with Banks


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

c_dog said:


> delfino would be a terrible contract at 5mil. he's a guy we can certainly use but 5mil?
> 
> oh, and in my opinion, belineli is already better than roger mason. mason had a nice season but belineli is a more complete player on offense than mason. belineli is just as good, if not better than mason at shooting from beyond the arc, and he is the better passer, despite mason originally being projected as a pg. neither are great defensive players.
> 
> ...


I almost choked on my gum when I read this, c_dog are you feeling well, you just said something possitive about Andrea!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

WillFlight! said:


> I almost choked on my gum when I read this, c_dog are you feeling well, you just said something possitive about Andrea!


Haha. 

I just want to see the team into action, people can comment about the lack of Defense for the Raptors on other forums but until I see it for myself I won't make a decision. The leadership of Jarrett Jack will count for a lot on Team D I do believe. There is also a few months till tip-off, plenty of time for these guys to gel and work hard on that Defense. 

DeMar DeRozan with the starting spot according to Triano. I really like the team we have, I can't help but be enthusiastic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Jose Calderon...Jarrett Jack...Marcus Banks...Roko Ukic
SG: Antoine Wright...DeMar DeRozan...Quincy Douby
SF: Hedo Turkoglu...Marco Belinelli
PF: Chris Bosh...Reggie Evans
C: Andrea Bargnani...Rasho Nesterovic...Patrick O'Bryant

Is this the most international team ever, or what? Wow!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Jose Calderon...Jarrett Jack...Marcus Banks...Roko Ukic
> SG: Antoine Wright...DeMar DeRozan
> SF: Hedo Turkoglu...Marco Belinelli
> PF: Chris Bosh...Reggie Evans
> ...


When did the Raps get Reggie!?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> When did the Raps get Reggie!?


During the 2nd round or the con finals of the playoffs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> When did the Raps get Reggie!?


Kapono for Evans happened months ago man. Where have you been?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kapono for Evans happened months ago man. Where have you been?


can't blame him. this team was out of the playoffs picture by mid season. not everybody bothered paying attention in june. fans go fishing too.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Sliicat is a Sixers fan. A filthy Sixers fan.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kapono for Evans happened months ago man. Where have you been?


wtf!? I've been paying attention, and I completely missed it. That's crazy. What a nice trade for both teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that sig :laugh:

This is a very nice little trade by the Raps. Belinelli could be a solid 2 guard for you, younger replacement of AP.

Whats with BC's fetish for Euro's though? Seriously, its a little creepy...


----------

